# History Discovered



## MissMia (May 29, 2008)

As many of you know, I recently acquired my grandfather's photos, negatives and slides. I have thousands of images to sort thru.

Last night I discovered a box of a couple hundred Kodachrome slides from the Korean War. (He was a tank commander in the US Army in WWII as well) I quickly scanned a few of them this morning. I have created a blog to post them on.

I will continue to post images as I come across them so please feel free to check back for updates.

Christina

Edit:

HERE IS A PHOTO MY GRANDFATHER TOOK DURING THE KOREAN WAR

155MM Howitzers Firing


----------



## MissMia (Jun 3, 2008)

I just added a few more images from Korea. 

Here is my favorite photo of the new batch I scanned this weekend.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 3, 2008)

Those are really amazing, esp. considering the circumstances. My father was also a tank commander during the Korean war, but was never deployed. I'll def. check out the blog,too! thanks!

[Edit] hey MissMia, maybe a "graphic" tag or something is appropriate. The images further down the page didn't bother me, but just in case....

otherwise, they are awesome photographs. we are all lucky you have them. Thanks for sharing them with everyone.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments GeorgiaOwl. I did have a "Warning" for graphic images, but maybe I should make it larger. That's also why those images are at the bottom of the page.

I feel very lucky to have these and the images from WWII. That will be my next project.

FYI - I just changed the link to a new one.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 5, 2008)

wow very interesting pictures. My girlfriend is from South Korea, but to be honest I am fascinating with the North.  I am planing a trip in north Korea after summer.


----------

